# Koiteichblog Berichte 2018



## Teich4You (18. Jan. 2018)

Moin Leute,


mache hier mal ein neues Thema auf für alle meine Berichte die in 2018 kommen werden.




Kleiner aber feiner Besuch einer Koiteich Traumanlage. Garten im japanischen Stil, viel Wasser und alles in Eigenleistung. Außerdem eine interessante Art der Feinfilterung an der Innenhälterung.





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5wWqk1C_s4_


----------



## samorai (18. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Florian!
Ein richtiger “Fred“ gefällt mir viel besser, man muss nicht alles in die Kommentar-Funktion pressen.

Eine Bitte habe ich noch; 
Wenn du die Videokamera zückst, dann mach mal langsame Schhwenk's.
Du hast dir vorher alles angeschaut und legst dann los mit der Filmerei, der Betrachter hat es natürlich nicht so gut, er muss schauen was du ihm zeigst.
Er möchte betrachten und nicht mit den Augen hinter her “hechten“.
Auch bei Zeit Not daran denken.

Das ist natürlich nur ein allgemeiner Tipp um ein Video eine stärkeren Wirkung zu verleihen.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Jan. 2018)

Hier stelle ich euch nochmal mein komplettes Filtersetup für 2018 vor und gehe Stück für Stück alle Komponenten durch. Trommelfilter, Japanmatten, Helix, Rohrpumpe, UVC und Rücklaufe. Zum Ende noch einige Sturmimpressionen und wie meine Abdeckung darauf reagiert hat.






_View: https://youtu.be/leR0HSGq9YY_


----------



## Lion (28. Jan. 2018)

hallo Teich4You,

wozu dient das U Rohr 200 hinter deinem Trommelfilter ?  bezw. die Form ?

Auf dem Video sieht es für mich so aus, als ob Du das Rohr erst nach unten führst, bis auf Bodenhöhe, dann gerade aus und anschließend nach oben
zur nächsten Kammer.


----------



## samorai (28. Jan. 2018)

Lion nicht aufgepasst, steht ganz oben im Intro!

He Florian, möchtest du den “verschenkten“ Platz nicht nutzen/ abändern?


----------



## Lion (28. Jan. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Lion nicht aufgepasst, steht ganz oben im Intro!
> 
> He Florian, möchtest du den “verschenkten“ Platz nicht nutzen/ abändern?



hallo Ron,
ich versuche nur zu verstehen, was Florian sich dabei gedacht hat und welcher Nutzen so eine Rohrführung hat. 
Er dokumentiert seine Filtertechnik und für einen Anfänger wie ich es bin wäre jetzt, (falls so etwas falsch oder sinnlos ist), 
die Gefahr, dass ich so etwas nachbaue oder ?
Das ganze sieht ja schließlich gut aus und im Video wird diese Rohrführung ja auch detailliert von Florian dokumentiert.

MfG. Léon


----------



## Teich4You (28. Jan. 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Ron,
> ich versuche nur zu verstehen, was Florian sich dabei gedacht hat und welcher Nutzen so eine Rohrführung hat.
> Er dokumentiert seine Filtertechnik und für einen Anfänger wie ich es bin wäre jetzt, (falls so etwas falsch oder sinnlos ist),
> die Gefahr, dass ich so etwas nachbaue oder ?
> ...


Dann möchte ich dir gerne eines meiner anderen Videos empfehlen: 




_View: https://youtu.be/7I4xx93yUUc_


Und samorai hat es schon erwähnt .... auch im video sage ich was das "U" zu bedeuten hat.
Es ist mein Luftheber, der nur noch "durchgeschliffen" wird.
Ein echter Nachteil entsteht durch die Rohrführung nicht.


----------



## Zacky (28. Jan. 2018)

Die Rohrführung ist ein Luftheber ohne Schacht, den er derzeit nicht betreibt, da sein Besatz und seine Wasserwerte mit dem Luftheber noch nicht klar kommen. DIe Rohrleitung wird dennoch weiter genutzt, weil auch nicht ausgeschlossen ist, dass der Luftheber bei späteren Besatz wieder in Aktion tritt.

PS: Sorry, Florian war dann doch schneller.


----------



## Teich4You (3. Feb. 2018)

Hier stelle ich euch eine Koi-Nachzucht vor, wie es dazu gekommen ist und wir die bisherige Entwicklung stattgefunden hat. Außerdem haben wir die kleinen selektiert.






_View: https://youtu.be/SFC_RtBxz9Q_


----------



## Haggard (3. Feb. 2018)

Moin Florian, wenn der blaue auch blau bleibt, hätte ich gerne ein schriftliches Vorkaufsrecht  
Ernsthaft, ein tolles, neues Projekt !


----------



## Teich4You (10. Feb. 2018)

Der Februar beginnt kalt. Sehr kalt. Wie gut hält die Dämmung und die Abdeckung die Temperatur? Wie messe ich die Temperatur? Wann fange ich an zu heizen? Und wie funktioniert ein Blumentopfofen? All dies stelle ich euch in diesem Video vor.





_View: https://youtu.be/SMu2Jk8JA8o_


----------



## Teich4You (17. Feb. 2018)

Mitten in Braunschweig findet Ihr - das aquarium - , einen Händler für Aquaristik, aber auch Koi! Ich nehme euch mit durch den Laden, zeige euch die Becken, Fische, Filterung und auch die Quarantäne Anlage im Keller.





_View: https://youtu.be/Opg2TJp2qro_


----------



## samorai (18. Feb. 2018)

He Florian!
Wenn du auf Braunschweig noch 2h Autofahrt drauf legst, dann bist du in Paaren-Glien (Koi-Messe).


----------



## Teich4You (21. Feb. 2018)

Hier zeige ich euch wie man seine Koi in einem Beckmann Regenfass unterbringen kann und welche Komponenten zu einer soliden Hälterung gehören.





_View: https://youtu.be/m9GpA_XaI1s_


----------



## Haggard (21. Feb. 2018)

Der Preis für das Fass ist sehr angenehm, werde ich in die engere Wahl nehmen  Klasse Tipp !


----------



## Teich4You (25. Feb. 2018)

Ich zeige euch wie ein Gewächshaus und ein Intex Pool zusammen passen. In meinem Bericht: Quarantäne 2018 - Von der Idee bis zur Umsetzung. 





_View: https://youtu.be/uQNGNpyyu2U_


----------



## Ida17 (27. Feb. 2018)

Hey Florian,

klasse Konstruktion, ich schätze mal auch recht erschwinglich von den Kosten her oder? 
Mich würde vor allem interessieren wie die Temperaturen sich dort drin halten, hast Du schon etwas messen können? 
Mach weiter so und halte uns auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Teich4You (27. Feb. 2018)

Ida17 schrieb:


> klasse Konstruktion, ich schätze mal auch recht erschwinglich von den Kosten her oder?



Gewächshaus rund 70 EUR.
Becken rund 60 EUR.



Ida17 schrieb:


> Mich würde vor allem interessieren wie die Temperaturen sich dort drin halten, hast Du schon etwas messen können?


Momentan Nachts genau so kalt wie draußen.
Bei Sonnenschein an die 17 Grad am Tag. 

Wenn das Becken erst mal läuft wird es auch Wärme an die "Raumluft" abgeben und es wird auch Nachts wärmer sein als Draußen.

Infos zur Inbetriebnahme folgen in 2-3 Wochen.
Vorher lohnt sich das nicht, weil es ja momentan nur Minusgrade hat.


----------



## Teich4You (4. März 2018)

Draußen zweistellige Minusgrade und drinnen die Zweite Selektion der Nachzuchten.





_View: https://youtu.be/wMWp0S3Z_Q8_


----------



## Teich4You (10. März 2018)

Koifutter ist ein umstrittenes und bereits tausendfach diskutiertes Thema. Daher habe ich mich bisher immer damit zurückgehalten darüber zu berichten. Heute möchte ich mal eine Lanze damit brechen. Ich habe mich dazu entschieden im Jahr 2018 Chikara Basic zu füttern. 





_View: https://youtu.be/YG3P8l0d3y4_


----------



## muh.gp (10. März 2018)

Na, Flo, dann hoffe ich doch, dass du einen guten Rabatt bekommen hast...


----------



## Teich4You (10. März 2018)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Na, Flo, dann hoffe ich doch, dass du einen guten Rabatt bekommen hast...


Hoffe ich auch.


----------



## Teich4You (17. März 2018)

Heute geht es um die Filtertechnik in meiner Gewächshaus-Quarantäne-Anlage.





_View: https://youtu.be/n1h1Yriz0LY_


----------



## Alfii147 (17. März 2018)

Gut & günstig! 

Vollkommen ausreichend für eine Quarantäne.
Wird hier nicht anderst gelöst..


----------



## Teich4You (22. März 2018)

_View: https://youtu.be/RBcoyY_oDV8_


----------



## trampelkraut (22. März 2018)

Ja, ....... der Typ ist verrückt!


----------



## muh.gp (22. März 2018)

Cool! Crocks scheinen Koiverrückten gut zu passen...


----------



## Haggard (23. März 2018)

Ich brauche noch Crocks....okay, ein fertiger Teich wäre der Anfang 

Bin dann mal auf ein Sommer-Video gespannt, dann kommt noch Rasenmähen, Bier oder Kaffee trinken am Teich und Grillen zum Ablauf dazu


----------



## Teich4You (23. März 2018)

muh.gp schrieb:


> Cool! Crocks scheinen Koiverrückten gut zu passen...


Die habe ich geschenkt bekommen


----------



## Teich4You (24. März 2018)

Mein Filterkeller von innen. Nicht perfekt, aber dafür schön schmutzig.





_View: https://youtu.be/jFNfzJZeQ_Q_


----------



## Teich4You (30. März 2018)

Ein neuer Koiteich entsteht. Und Ihr könnt mit dabei sein. Thema heute: Baugrube und Mondlandschaft.





_View: https://youtu.be/qfGnxR3MsTw_


----------



## Teich4You (6. Apr. 2018)

Eine einfache und schnelle Teichheizung im Eigenbau. Wie schlägt sich die Anlage nach rund 3 Wochen im Testbetrieb? Welches sind die Vorteile und wo muss man nachbessern? Und als kleiner Nachtrag die Filteranlage der Nachzuchten.





_View: https://youtu.be/DCi8mCPEN6E_


----------



## Teich4You (13. Apr. 2018)

Runter mit die Hosen! Ähh der Teichabdeckung! Ich zeige euch wie sich die Ganze Konstruktion gehalten hat und ob das Abdecken einen Einfluss auf das Holz hatte. Hinten drein gibt es die fertig gestellte Quarantäne Anlage.





_View: https://youtu.be/wuff0I5e9KM_


----------



## Teich4You (19. Apr. 2018)

Holzschutz ist Ehrensache. Daher habe ich meine Teichrandabdeckung und den Filterkeller mit Leinöl bearbeitet. Wieso, weshalb, warum....erkläre ich euch in diesem Video.





_View: https://youtu.be/L9-RJ7npfIk_


----------



## DbSam (19. Apr. 2018)

... und wer sein Holz richtig mit Leinöl behandeln möchte, der sollte nicht nach den Tipps in diesem Video verfahren, sondern:

Es gibt sehr viele verschieden Leinölqualitäten, aber je nach verwendetem Leinöl gilt im Regelfall:

das Leinöl anwärmen, damit es dünnflüssiger wird und besser in das Holz eindringen kann
der nächste Anstrich sollte erst erfolgen, wenn der vorherige getrocknet ist (Faustregel bei 20°C ca. 48 Stunden)
mindestens drei Anstriche im Außenbereich
...
und natürlich sollte man sich vorher das Produktdatenblatt durchlesen und die spezifischen Verarbeitungshinweise beachten.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## lollo (20. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,

und, auf die Gefahr achten, denn alle mit Leinöl getränkten Lappen, Pinsel und Co. könnten sich selbst entzünden,
also Vorsicht bei der Lagerung dieser Teile.


----------



## Teich4You (27. Apr. 2018)

Wo Koiträume wahr werden, ist Harald Bachmann nicht weit entfernt. Ich habe mich auf den Weg gemacht und seine Verkaufsanlage in Pfungstadt für euch besucht.





_View: https://youtu.be/_-d4yKzO4eE_


----------



## samorai (27. Apr. 2018)

Wow, nicht schlecht ......auch die Kammera-Führung war gut.
Dafür gibt es einen Daumen.

Vor 2-3 Jahren schrieb ich immer “Zahlenverdreher“ und jetzt .....hast du durch Fleiß und Hingabe diesen Beinamen
pulverisiert.

Mach weiter so, mit gefällt es.


----------



## koiteich1 (28. Apr. 2018)

Ja die Anlage bei Harald ist schon was besonderes.
Wohne ja fast um die Ecke und bin öfters mal dort.
zur zeit wird noch kräftig umgebaut aber der keller ist einfach nur geil.

Schöner Bericht übrigens


----------



## Teich4You (30. Apr. 2018)

Die Resonanz auf den ersten Teil meines Reiseberichtes ist so überraschend positiv, dass ich euch heute schon den zweiten Teil zeigen möchte.

In diesem Video sehen wir zwei Koi der Torazo Koifarm, die Ihre Reise aus der Quarantäne in die neue Heimat, eines Top-Koikichi, antreten. Am Ende kommt es nochmal richtig dicke! Lasst euch überraschen.





_View: https://youtu.be/jbbzhag5Te8_


----------



## Teich4You (3. Mai 2018)

Grundsätzlich ein trauriges Ereignis. Ein Koiteich wird aufgelöst. Dazu noch mit wirklich großen und qualitativ guten Koi. Wir waren vor Ort und haben dem Teichbesitzer einige Fische abgenommen. In sofern für uns was tolles, da ich euch einen meiner Neuzugänge zeigen kann. Aber auch Ihr könnt noch zuschlagen.





_View: https://youtu.be/oa0E6apx3go_


----------



## Teich4You (5. Mai 2018)

Heute geht es einmal rund um den Teich. Pflanzen und Gartengestaltung sind für mich ebenso wichtig wie der Teich an sich. Außerdem löse ich das Rätsel um das grüne Wasser und wie ich dagegen angehe.





_View: https://youtu.be/FIIuE-b3ygI_


----------



## Teich4You (23. Mai 2018)

Die Quarantäne ist durch! Wie das Ganze abgelaufen ist, warum ich es für angebracht halte und wie sich die neuen Koi im Teich machen, seht ihr in diesem Video.





_View: https://youtu.be/lW2UsPMVs1A_


----------



## Teich4You (23. Mai 2018)

Koiteichland liegt direkt an der A38 im Landkreis Eichsfeld. Hier kann man nicht nur vertrauensvoll Koi kaufen, sondern auch alles rund um den Teich. Vertrauen und Zuverlässigkeit wird hier nicht nur groß geschrieben, sondern gelebt!





_View: https://youtu.be/0R_EhijN8qw_


----------



## Teich4You (23. Mai 2018)

Schöne Koiteiche gibt es fast überall. Man muss Sie nur finden! Ich wurde eingeladen euch einen 45.000l Koiteich zu zeigen. Von der Filterkammer bis zum Besatz, hier zeige ich euch einen wahren Traumteich!





_View: https://youtu.be/0qi2kexb5jA_


----------



## Teich4You (23. Mai 2018)

Und plötzlich ist ein Jahr rum. Tatsächlich habe ich vor fast genau einem Jahr angefangen meinen Teich mit einem flexiblen Dichtschlämme abzudichten und kurz darauf zu befüllen. Seit dem ist viel passiert. Ich finde es wird Zeit für eine neue Bestandsaufnahme, nun da der Teich 1 Jahr dicht ist.





_View: https://youtu.be/TPNe6bptMY4_


----------



## Teich4You (4. Juni 2018)

Wer Wert darauf legt, dass es in erster Linie um den Koi geht, ist bei Bethania Guimaraes und Dirk Ottlik genau richtig! Den meisten bekannt unter Koishop.de, ist die O-Fish GmbH einer der größten Koihändler in Deutschland. Man profitiert nicht nur von einer riesigen Auswahl, sondern auch von über 20 Jahren Erfahrung!





_View: https://youtu.be/tQBBZ91KMTY_


----------



## Teich4You (4. Juni 2018)

Nach dem Umbau ist vor dem Umbau. Seit Monaten beschäftige ich mich mit einem neuen Pumpen- und Strömungskonzept an meinem Teich. Nach vielen Test und Planungen habe ich es nun umgesetzt und bin gespannt wie es sich in der Saison 2018 schlägt. Mit dabei zwei Rohrpumpen von Aqua Forte.





_View: https://youtu.be/3jj0Qzy3smY_


----------



## Teich4You (4. Juni 2018)

Willkommen zum zweiten Teil vom Besuch der O-Fish GmbH. In diesem Video seht ihr wie man Koi mit einem Schleppnetz fängt, etliche tolle Kohaku, Showa und Sanke, sowie wirklich außerordentlich tolle Karashi von Yamazaki.





_View: https://youtu.be/eSyt6dzwxl4_


----------



## Teich4You (4. Juni 2018)

Ich war auf der Koiexpo Germany 2018 in Berlin und möchte euch  dieses Event näher bringen. Hier konntet ihr euch informieren, Deko, Futter sowie Koi kaufen und jede Menge Koi-interessierte Menschen treffen. Nicht zu vergessen; das große Championat, welches man aber auch kritisch hinterfragen kann.





_View: https://youtu.be/eW3dQBn79tQ_


----------



## troll20 (9. Juni 2018)

Und @Mathias2508 musste gleich am Anfang durchs Bild huschen


----------



## ina1912 (9. Juni 2018)

und übrigens Flori, auch wenn es für Weitgereiste alles eine Suppe ist : die koi-expo fand nicht in Berlin statt. 
Der Ort heißt Paaren - Glien und liegt im schönen Brandenburg, und zwar genau genommen im Havelland. soviel Zeit muß sein. 

lg Ina


----------



## troll20 (9. Juni 2018)

Hat er doch im Video gesagt, Ina.


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juni 2018)

ich bin schon hierüber gestolpert.... 



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich war auf der Koiexpo Germany 2018 in Berlin und möchte euch  dieses Event näher bringen


----------



## troll20 (10. Juni 2018)

Ist ja schon für viele Berliner schwer zu verstehen wo Berlin anfängt und aufhört . Wie soll das ein Besucher so genau weiß differenzieren.
Und früher oder später werden auch noch diese Dörfer mit einverleibt


----------



## ina1912 (10. Juni 2018)




----------



## Teich4You (13. Juni 2018)

Wieder mal ein Update von meinem Teich. 6 Neuzugänge sind vor einigen Wochen eingezogen und auch im Garten hat sich einiges getan. Wie schlägt sich mein neues Strömungs- und Pumpenkonzept? Alles zu sehen in diesem Video.





_View: https://youtu.be/ai2-PTcFtwo_


----------



## Teich4You (13. Juni 2018)

Heute zeige ich euch eine Besonderheit: Aragoke Chagoi! Ich war zu Besuch bei KGB in Ludwigsfelde/Berlin, dem einzigen offiziellen  Händler für Koi aus Indonesien! 





_View: https://youtu.be/SvrU-y5uOhY_


----------



## Haggard (14. Juni 2018)

Hast Dir gar keinen mitgenommen ?


----------



## Teich4You (14. Juni 2018)

Ich kann mir doch nicht bei jedem Händler den ich besuche einen Koi mitnehmen 
Dann kann ich morgen einen neuen Teich bauen.


----------



## Haggard (14. Juni 2018)

Na, Du hast doch ein bißchen Platz zum Vergrößern


----------



## Teich4You (18. Juni 2018)

Zum Koihobby gehören nicht nur ein Teich und ein paar Fische. In diesem Video zeige ich euch woraus meine Grundausstattung besteht, wofür man sie benötigt und was man eventuell noch zusätzlich verwenden kann.





_View: https://youtu.be/TffVWM75uL4_


----------



## Teich4You (26. Juni 2018)

Zweiter Teil der Koiteich Baudoku. Es hat sich einiges getan auf der Baustelle. Die einstige Baugrube wurde verrohrt, mit einer Bodenplatte versehen und auch die ersten Schalbetonsteine wurde gesetzt. 





_View: https://youtu.be/1amCYjeg9Ho_


----------



## Teich4You (26. Juni 2018)

Wasserwechsel sind essentiell in der Koihaltung. Doch nervig, wenn man dazu einen Gartenschlauch auslegen muss. Daher gibt es ab sofort eine automatische Wassernachfüllung an meinem Teich. Ebenso gibt es das von einigen schon erwartete Update zum Chikara Basic Koifutter!





_View: https://youtu.be/mFF5aFNJml0_


----------



## Teich4You (26. Juni 2018)

Was ist besser als ein gut funktionierender Filter am Koiteich? Genau, zwei Filter! Hier zeige ich euch einen 35.000l Koiteich mit zwei Filtern und jeder Menge Eigenleistung!





_View: https://youtu.be/3HqayYiUBcQ_


----------



## Teich4You (29. Juni 2018)

Muss es immer steril sein? Hier nicht! Ein naturnaher Koiteich mit selbst gebauter Filteranlage in Profi-Qualität. Dazu noch ein Luftheber und 20 Koi die es sich gut gehen lassen!





_View: https://youtu.be/wpKAphQ689E_


----------



## samorai (29. Juni 2018)

He Florian!
Das ist aber sehr spontan gesprochen !
Es ist kein __ Schilf und die Dinger an den Filter-Kisten heißen Gewindestangen.
Aber das nur nebenbei.

Was mich verwundert ist, das es kein klares Wasser ergibt und die __ Rohrkolben sind enorm hoch und satt grün.
Schlussfolgerung; viele Nährstoffe.
Werden die Pflanzen direkt oder indirekt nach dem Filter angeströmt?
Und natürlich die Substrat-Frage, welches?


----------



## Teich4You (5. Juli 2018)

Schneller als gedacht ist ein Jahr vergangen. Hat sich der Aufwand bisher gelohnt? Würde ich heute etwas anders machen? Was hat sich bewährt und wie habe ich mich als Koihalter selbst weiterentwickelt?





_View: https://youtu.be/MQD7W25wrCw_


----------



## Teich4You (10. Juli 2018)

Klasse statt Masse! Genau das findet man in der Nähe von Hamburg bei Koi Kühl. Hier lebt man Koi aus Leidenschaft. Und zwar bis in das kleinste Detail. Hygiene und Sauberkeit wird hier ebenso groß geschrieben, wie Kundenservice und Freundlichkeit! 





_View: https://youtu.be/2sAPT1ALbho_


----------



## Teich4You (17. Juli 2018)

Manche Dinge werden tatsächlich besser, wenn sie älter werden. Hier zeige ich euch einen eingewachsenen 44.000l Koiteich der optisch einiges zu bieten hat.





_View: https://youtu.be/yZKcicjJhL4_


----------



## koichteich (17. Juli 2018)

Sehr schöner Bericht eines Altbestandsteiches der super gestaltet und auch gepumpt super funktioniert. Attraktive Teichrand und Gartengestaltung. Als ob die Natur nie anders gewesen war. 
Daumen hoch


----------



## Teich4You (23. Juli 2018)

Kurz vor Perfektion. Bereits bei der Planung wurde viel Liebe ins Detail gesteckt und letztendlich ein 85.000l Koiteich geschaffen, der Seinesgleichen sucht. Als Highlight: Fenster im Filterkeller!





_View: https://youtu.be/Zjdz-ygPnpc_


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (23. Juli 2018)

Sehr schöne Anlage.


----------



## Teich4You (29. Juli 2018)

Ausgehend von Problemen in 2017, konnte ich dieses Jahr neue Erkenntnisse zum Gashaushalt an meinem Teich erlangen. Letztendlich gelang es mir die Gesamtsituation in 2018 durch einen einfachen Trick zu verbessern! 





_View: https://youtu.be/m77w71pEN-o_


----------



## Teich4You (29. Juli 2018)

Auf den Regen haben wir gewartet. Was dann geschah...seht am Besten selbst. Ein wenig von allem....





_View: https://youtu.be/_4pZZw4PoWA_


----------



## Teich4You (1. Aug. 2018)

Schwimmen mit Koi, geht das? Ja sicher! Hier zeige ich euch einen großen Koi-Schwimmteich, der außerdem mit nur 100 Watt Stromverbrauch betrieben wird. Dem Luftheber sei Dank!





_View: https://youtu.be/meXu-OceX94_


----------



## Teich4You (8. Aug. 2018)

Hier könnt Ihr einen modernen Koiteich auf dem Stand der Technik sehen. Wärmepumpe, Trommelfilter, Sauerstoffsonde, Oase Titanium Pumpe und noch vieles mehr!





_View: https://youtu.be/_baXaWCfsMk_


----------



## Teich4You (14. Aug. 2018)

Wann darf ich Fische in einen neuen Teich setzen? Teiche müssen einlaufen. Doch was heißt das überhaupt und wie kann man den Vorgang unterstützen? Und was hat es mit dem "Reifen" des Teiches auf sich?





_View: https://youtu.be/I0vEmXigWMQ_


----------



## samorai (14. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Florian!

Interessant wäre doch mal zu wissen warum der Bio-Film im Teich gut gedeiht aber in den Filter nicht.
Der einzige Faktor der mir dazu einfällt ist der Licht-Faktor.

Warum gibt es keinen grünen Bio-Film in den Filtern?


----------



## Teich4You (15. Aug. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Florian!
> 
> Interessant wäre doch mal zu wissen warum der Bio-Film im Teich gut gedeiht aber in den Filter nicht.
> Der einzige Faktor der mir dazu einfällt ist der Licht-Faktor.
> ...


Es gibt allgemein keinen grünen Biofilm.
Alles was grün ist, sind Algen.
Diese sind kein Bestandteil des Biofilm.
Aber die Algen brauchen Sonnenlicht damit Sie Photosynthese betreiben können.
Daher gibt es sie nicht im Filter.

Der Biofilm ist durchsichtig oder bräunlich und verträgt kein dauerhaftes UV-Licht, weil es die Zellstrukturen schädigt.
Wenn Biofilm im Teich selbst existiert, ist dieser eher unter den Algen, geschützen Lücken und den Rohwandungen zu suchen.


----------



## Teich4You (22. Aug. 2018)

Nachzuchten aus Deutschland. Wie sehen diese nun nach fast genau einem Jahr aus? Welche Erfahrungen hat man gemacht und lohnt sich so ein Aufwand überhaupt?





_View: https://youtu.be/WWxXh4j_Eq4_


----------



## Teich4You (28. Aug. 2018)

Riesen Update vom August 2018. Windhose verwüstet das Dorf, Koi fressen schlecht, Gartengestaltung mit Sternmoos und ein zweiter Besuch bei Koi Freak.





_View: https://youtu.be/ugn16jjQLlU_


----------



## Teich4You (5. Sep. 2018)

Neue Koi zu alten Koi? Was sollte man wissen, wie kann man es machen und welche Probleme können auftreten? In diesem Video gebe ich euch einen Rundumschlag zum Thema Vergesellschaftung.





_View: https://youtu.be/Dyhj-paJARA_


----------



## Teich4You (11. Sep. 2018)

Wie viel Futter brauchen meine Koi? Welche Faktoren beeinflussen die Menge und wie kann ich diese eigentlich ermitteln? Ein Rundumschlag in Sachen Koifutter.





_View: https://youtu.be/s48ooOKLk4U_


----------



## Teich4You (18. Sep. 2018)

Ein Koiteich entsteht. Hier könnt ihr den Dritten Teil der Baudoku sehen. Schalstein um Schalstein wurde der Rohbau hoch gezogen. Einige Details habe ich nochmal näher betrachtet.





_View: https://youtu.be/f_m9gmCKm7M_


----------



## Teich4You (25. Sep. 2018)

Zu 100% selbst gebauter Koiteich mit 60.000 Litern, zwei Lufthebern, SIPA Vorfilter und Röhrenkollektoren für eine Teichheizung. Viel Spass beim reinschauen.





_View: https://youtu.be/x2ocxuvoxNg_


----------



## Mushi (25. Sep. 2018)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden, der Teich hat zwei Bodenabläufe und ein Skimmer?

Grüsse,
Frank


----------



## Teich4You (25. Sep. 2018)

Scheint so.


----------



## Teich4You (1. Okt. 2018)

Qualitätskoi aus Bayern. Ich zeige euch das Abfischen und Selektieren einer deutschen Koizucht. Vom Tategoi bis zum Naturteich gibt es einiges zu berichten.





_View: https://youtu.be/lZ3EOOvU4KY_


----------



## Teich4You (3. Okt. 2018)

Die Saison ist vorbei. Die Koi werden nicht nur ein Jahr älter, sondern werden von mir nochmal gecheckt und vermessen. Außerdem ziehe ich ein Fazit zu Chikara Koifutter!





_View: https://youtu.be/Q5CL7Fb0_pg_


----------



## Teich4You (5. Okt. 2018)

Teichjuwelen. Qualitätskoi aus Deutschland. Ich zeige euch die Elterntiere, erste Nisai, das neue Koihaus und natürlich die Tategoi aus 2018 sowie den besten Kohaku aus 2017.





_View: https://youtu.be/hB5S8oAtjq8_


----------



## Teich4You (8. Okt. 2018)

Geduld ist oft der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. Genau so hier. Ich stelle euch einen vor 25 Jahren selbst angelegten Japangarten, inklusive Koiteich, vor. 





_View: https://youtu.be/YeOfjV4j14k_


----------



## Teich4You (16. Okt. 2018)

Alle Jahre wieder stellt sich die Frage wie man seinen Koiteich abdecken kann. In diesem Video zeige ich euch eine genauso einfache wie geniale Möglichkeit dies zu tun.



_View: https://youtu.be/raxja1095Js_


----------



## samorai (16. Okt. 2018)

Hallo Florian!
Nicht,nicht,nicht mit einem Gasgerät heizen, Gas verbraucht sehr viel Sauerstoff um die Flamme am Leben zu erhalten. Dann entsteht Stickstoff!!!!!!!
Geht die Flamme aus wird das blanke Gas freigegeben.
Ruf sofort deinen Kumpel an und warne ihn!

Und streiche diesen Beitrag auch aus dem Web!


----------



## Teich4You (16. Okt. 2018)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Florian!
> Nicht,nicht,nicht mit einem Gasgerät heizen, Gas verbraucht sehr viel Sauerstoff um die Flamme am Leben zu erhalten. Dann entsteht Stickstoff!!!!!!!
> Geht die Flamme aus wird das blanke Gas freigegeben.
> Ruf sofort deinen Kumpel an und warne ihn!
> ...


Es gibt Öfen mit Sauerstoffmangelsicherung.


----------



## samorai (17. Okt. 2018)

Es gibt auch sparsame Nachbauer die dann eventuell buuuuum machen.
Besonders wenn da schon ein Aschenbecher am Set steht.


----------



## Teich4You (17. Okt. 2018)

Das war kein Aschenbecher.


----------



## Teich4You (24. Okt. 2018)

Teichabdeckung zum Zweiten. Die Saison geht auch an meinem Koiteich zu Ende. Ich zeige euch den Aufbau meiner Koiteichabdeckung in 2018 und nehme euch mit in einen kleinen Bonsaigarten.





_View: https://youtu.be/UeurAt1Irhw_


----------



## Teich4You (30. Okt. 2018)

In diesem Video nehme ich euch mit nach Wadersloh zu EPS (European Pond Service). Hier findet Ihr einen der größten Koihändler Europas mit über 20.000 Koi.





_View: https://youtu.be/dAoxZE31x3E_


----------



## Teich4You (7. Nov. 2018)

Kleine Koi, ganz groß. In diesem Video nehme ich euch mit zum Abfischen der Aufzuchtteiche vom Koicenter Hannover. Dem größten Koihändler in Niedersachsen.





_View: https://youtu.be/pV_mS1j_wLw_


----------



## Teich4You (28. Nov. 2018)

Temperaturmessung mit Mobile Alerts. Kaum etwas wurde häufiger angefragt. Wie zufrieden bin ich mit meiner Temperaturmessung am Koiteich nach einem Jahr?





_View: https://youtu.be/2n9brKysPe8_


----------



## Teich4You (28. Nov. 2018)

Was geht im November? Nicht viel! Ich zeige euch was im Garten los ist, natürlich wie es den Koi geht und was euch überhaupt noch im Jahr 2018 erwarten wird.





_View: https://youtu.be/Ac5SQExBcPs_


----------



## Michael H (28. Nov. 2018)

Hallo
Und warum muß ich mir jetzt die Video‘s auf YouTube anschauen ...?
Gibt es hier im Forum keine Klicks , für die Video‘s ...?


----------



## Teich4You (28. Nov. 2018)

Verstehe nicht was du meinst. Die Videos sind doch hier im Forum.


----------



## Michael H (28. Nov. 2018)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht was du meinst. Die Videos sind doch hier im Forum.


----------



## Teich4You (28. Nov. 2018)

Bei mir sieht es so aus, wie alle anderen Videos. Ist es nur bei dem einen so? Oder allen?


----------



## axel120470 (28. Nov. 2018)

Bei mir war es heute nachmittag auch so, d.h. ich konnte die Videos nur bei Youtube anschauen( die gleiche Meldung wie bei Michael ). Komischerweise geht es heute Abend ganz normal. Habs gerade nochmal ausprobiert.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Alfii147 (28. Nov. 2018)

Florian hat was angepasst -> Videos gehen nun wieder!


----------



## Teich4You (28. Nov. 2018)

Warum auch immer muss ich nun bei YouTube einen weiteren Haken setzten damit es hier im Forum geht. 

Danke an Michael, dass er mich so nett darauf hingewiesen hat.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Dez. 2018)

_View: https://youtu.be/BjZ7PLnk6V8_


----------



## Teich4You (9. Dez. 2018)

_View: https://youtu.be/P0KAEabpQek_


----------



## Teich4You (15. Dez. 2018)

_View: https://youtu.be/_AdNiErs2-c_


----------

